# Trissie's First Tanner Togs Custom Design...Love It!



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

We are so excited to showcase our beautiful new Tanner Togs dress-Trissie's first. We have some pretty purple and lavender barrettes and bows and needed a little dress to go with them. Marti designed the perfect little dress. Trissie looks so cute in it-can't wait to have her model it in public.

Thanks so much Marti xoxoxo...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's so adorable, the colour is so rich it looks beautiful with her coat. It's perfect for springtime.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

I love it! She is such a little diva! We have Polly's spring dress on order. I will post as soon as it arrives.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Trissie is rocking that dress! Great job Marti!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kim, I love the beautiful dress and pretty purple/lavender colors on Trissie ... she looks so adorable. The tulip design is perfect for spring, too! 

Marti did another fantastic job!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Trissie looks so cute. I love purple on our babies. Kisses...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She wears purple so well! Marti always does great work & she enjoys it so much---win, win.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Kim, Trissie looks great! She looks like she's ready to go out on a rave :chili:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Trissie looks awesome in her TT.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I love the dress and Trissie is adorable as usual. :wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone...everything about the dress is perfect! She is a little diva/princess, but with a tomboy side. Not only did she roll around with the dress on pre-pictures, but she also grabbed the ruffle and and ran around in circles--hence her disheveled hair in the pictures! I'm working on keeping her girly girl though! Harvey, not sure I'm up for chaperoning Trissie to a rave. I may need to enlist you--LOL!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

adorable. she is really styling it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is so adorable!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

There sure is allot of cuteness on SM tonight!!! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Trissie you look so pretty in your TT harness dress:wub:

Kim don't you just love Marti's designs. Matilda was sooooooo spoiled by auntie Marie she received 3 beautiful dresses from TT and Maddie also 

Trissie I think you can wear about any color, your just so precious :wub:


----------



## malteazer (Apr 14, 2016)

She's adorable!!! Purple is the color of royalty, it definitely suits her coat!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Trissie you look so pretty in your TT harness dress:wub:
> 
> Kim don't you just love Marti's designs. Matilda was sooooooo spoiled by auntie Marie she received 3 beautiful dresses from TT and Maddie also
> 
> Trissie I think you can wear about any color, your just so precious :wub:


Thank you Paula! Yes, they are so pretty and I love that Marti knew what style would look good on tiny Trissie! The colors are so pretty too! Matilda and Maddie are very, very lucky to have 3 TT dresses and also a great aunt in Marie.

Trissie, Tyler and I send you lots and lots of love and hugs:wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> adorable. she is really styling it.





maggieh said:


> She is so adorable!





Smtf773 said:


> There sure is allot of cuteness on SM tonight!!! ��





Bailey&Me said:


> So cute!





malteazer said:


> She's adorable!!! Purple is the color of royalty, it definitely suits her coat!


Thanks everyone:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Trissie looks just gorgeous. Very pretty dress.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sylie said:


> Trissie looks just gorgeous. Very pretty dress.


Thanks Sylvia:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------

